# Theme Songs (The Music Thread)



## PuffyCatgirl (Mar 17, 2013)

Do we have one of these yet?
Music discussion.
Post links to songs you like, songs that represent you, or your fursona, songs you hate (if you're like that)
Talk about bands/shows you've seen.
Argue over which genre is best genre (Spoiler Alert: It's AC/DC.)

So I'll start off I guess.

*Theme Songs:*
Me: AC/DC - Shoot to Thrill
Ashe: The String Tribute to AC/DC - Shoot To Thrill
Fafnir: Vitamin String Quartet - Thunderstruck

*Bands/Groups/Artists I've seen Live:*
Bon Jovi
Foo Fighters
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Stone Temple Pilots
KISS
No Doubt/Gwen Stefani
Coldplay
AC/DC
Guns N Roses

*Favorite Song:*
Interstate Love Song - Stone Temple Pilots
It reminds me of my dad. He's a drummer in a band and one of my earliest memories is of him and his band rocking the fuck out of that song. I tear up whenever I hear it because I never get to see him anymore.

So yeah. What about you guys?


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 17, 2013)

I will assume because you are new you somehow missed the Music forum: http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/37-The-Tube

I am sure a Mod will simply move this thread.

If I may, my what an odd user title...


----------



## PuffyCatgirl (Mar 17, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I will assume because you are new you somehow missed the Music forum: http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/37-The-Tube



I did. Boy, don't I feel foolish right now.


----------



## Corto (Mar 17, 2013)

Moved.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 17, 2013)

Favorite bands/artists:  The Killers, Weezer, Third Eye Blind, John Mayer, and Dave Matthews/Dave Matthews Band.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 17, 2013)

Theme song.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 17, 2013)

*Favorite genres:* industrial rock, breakbeat, IDM, EBM (yes, with a 'B')
*Favorite artists/bands:* Front Line Assembly, 16Volt, Chemlab, H3llb3nt, Rabbit Junk, Igorrr, Alva Noto, System of a Down, Powerman 5000
*Favorite album:* H3llb3nt - (2001) Hardcore Vanilla
*Favorite song:* 16Volt - Filthy Love of Fire
*Artists/bands seen live:* None yet, aside from this one The Beatles cover band I once saw when I was like six.
*Theme song:* [Either] Boris - Blackout [,] 16Volt - Filthy Love of Fire [, or] Rabbit Junk - Crutch


----------



## Demensa (Mar 18, 2013)

*Favourite Artists:*
Animals As Leaders, Tera Melos, Andrew Jackson Jihad, Chopin, Cynic, Fleshgod Apocalypse, Nemertines, David Maxim Micic, Streetlight Manifesto, Sigur Ros, Buckethead, Joe Satriani and so many others I wouldn't hesitate to call a favourite.

*Bands I've Seen Live:*
Between The Buried And Me
Animals as Leaders
Sigur Ros
Various local bands

I'm going to see Tool in about a month, so that should be sweet.

Theme Song


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 18, 2013)

My fursona's theme song is "Ain't No Stopping Us Now" by McFadden and Whitehead.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 18, 2013)

My personal theme song is probably Romance Layers. If I were in a movie that would be my leitmotif.


----------



## Ames (Mar 21, 2013)

This is my fucking theme song:

[video=youtube;1EKTw50Uf8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EKTw50Uf8M[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 21, 2013)

JamesB said:


> This is my fucking theme song:
> 
> [video=youtube;1EKTw50Uf8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EKTw50Uf8M[/video]



This nigga knows what's up!


----------

